# cliparts OpenOffice sous Mac ?



## réminiscence (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilise depuis très longtemps OpenOffice avec mon mac mais j'ai toujours regretté qu'il n'y ai pas de petites image à insérer, type clippart. J'ai cherché sur internet et apparement on peut installer des cliparts dans OOffice sous windows mais je ne trouve rien de clair concernant Mac. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?
Merci


----------

